# looking for pneumatic advice



## ccrink the haunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi I am a newbie to this site but not to haunting. built our first animated prop last year (electric chair with animated convct) looking to use a pneumatic device for a coffin jumper and do not have a clue whrere to start. 

any tips/advice are greatly appreciated.

Started on this years haunt just a week ago


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might be a good place to start:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25542&highlight=coffin+jumper


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out the sticky at the top of the pneumatics page or go here - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32052


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The advice given already is excellent, if you are looking for more input, perhaps you could submit a link to a prop that most accurately shows what you are trying to accomplish. aside from that, there was a ton covered by the previous links.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> This might be a good place to start:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25542&highlight=coffin+jumper


Cool! Roxyblue posted my thread.


----------

